

Penguin's Incredible Vision of Books on the iPad - paulgerhardt
http://gizmodo.com/5485150/penguins-incredible-vision-of-books-on-the-ipad-doesnt-look-anything-like-books?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+gizmodo%2Ffull+%28Gizmodo%29

======
jefarmstrong
Very nice vision by Penguin. I can see the iPad being used by little kids all
the way up to college students. I wonder how many colleges will give every
incoming student an iPad?

------
nfnaaron
Wow.

I would never buy a kindle or nook, they merely reimplement paper books, and
poorly at that.

This I would buy, use and love.

